# Microsoft Office Application Help - Excel Help forum > Excel Charting & Pivots >  >  Need to show year instead of number

## mittmje

Chart shows numbers 1 through xx instead of reflecting the year in the data source, how do I change it to year?

----------


## alansidman

Attach a sample workbook.  Make sure there is just enough data to demonstrate your need.  Include a BEFORE sheet and an AFTER sheet in the workbook if needed to show the process you're trying to complete or automate.  Make sure your desired results are shown, mock them up manually if necessary.

Remember to desensitize the data.

Click on GO ADVANCED and then scroll down to Manage Attachments to open the upload window.

----------


## FDibbins

If you really are dealing with dates, and not text looking like a a date, you should be able to just format it to show only dates?

----------

